# Vases



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the vases that everyone thought that looked like space ships have sold. So the Art Director called Monday and told me she needed more as a lady was interested in a couple of just plain wood. So I turned some maple and got after it. Here are two maple vases. They are both 9 1/2" across. The one with smaller lip is 3 1/2" high and the other is right at 4". Sanded to 400 grit with shellac applied on the lathe and the 6 coats of gloss lacquer. I have one more that has finish drying. The first 3 pic's are the first vase and the second 3 are the second vase.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

More nice work Bernie! I think you have that HF stuff down to a science


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's great, Bernie, to have an outlet for your hobby..


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Those look great Bernie.

I keep telling the better half, when I get good enough on the lathe that we could sell some of the stuff I make, and she doesn't see how or who would want a turned pen or vase or etc.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I've run out of adjectives to describe your works of art, no one should be surprised that they sell as fast as you can TURN them out!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Great work your vases should make someone very happy and bring a nice price.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments. As long as they sell I will keep making them. I am going to try some different woods to see how they come out. I had a lot of this maple for quite some time so thought I would use it up. I have some poplar that I am going to do a couple to try some piercing on and some wood burning. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent as usual Bernie.
How about putting a bit of carving on them around the edge or up on the neck.
(Just an idea)


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

These are lovely, Bernie.

In my mind, such works fall into one of three sub-categories:

1. "Vahz" - a work of art, like yours
2. "Vase" - a utilitarian container, or
3. "tall thing with a central hole" - what I'd do.

I'd ask if you would cut one in half so we could see the cross-section, but you might think I was serious.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Ralph I might just do that if I get one I don't care for. I can tell you without a doubt that they are 1/8" thick except for the very bottom which is 1/4" thick just for some heft. These things average 10.5 oz.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, I've run out of adjectives to describe your works of art, no one should be surprised that they sell as fast as you can TURN them out!


Groan! :jester:


----------

